# Thoughts after 40 years of bike commuting-3 days left.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Why would you ever drive? :idea: 

That is all.

Although I do find it somewhat amusing that my last day ends up being "Bike To Work Day."


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

MB1, if this means you're retiring in three days - congratulations!!!

Scott


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

zpl said:


> MB1, if this means you're retiring in three days - congratulations!!!
> 
> Scott


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

40 years huh? Lets see your very first commuting photo. What was it like out there in 1969?


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Congrats on the retirement. Hopefully, one winter I will have the privilege of getting my legs ripped off by Mrs MB on a ride here in Florida.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

wooglin said:


> ... What was it like out there in 1969?



Not much different than it is now (although I did have more hair back then :cryin: ).


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Miss M has to have one of the most photographed asses on the interweb.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*ok, Gump*

I feel like the followers of Forrest Gump when he just decided to stop running out in the middle of the desert. What are we going to do now?

Seriously, for those of use who may have missed it, what are you going to do?


----------



## Kolossal (Feb 12, 2007)

Have a good last week. 

Your bike pictures are the best!


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Congratulations. I hope you enjoy all your future endeavors. And selfishly hope you bring us along on some of them.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I was already envious of your bikes, now I`m even more envious of your upcomming employment situation than of the bikes. Good luck and for the love of Pete ride safe this week! No telling what kind of maniacs will be out there on the MUTs in celebration of bike to work week!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Fixed said:


> ...Seriously, for those of use who may have missed it, what are you going to do?


La Dolce Vida!

Pretty much what we have always done only more so.

Ride, travel, hike, explore and take lots of pix.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*cool*



MB1 said:


> La Dolce Vida!
> 
> Pretty much what we have always done only more so.
> 
> Ride, travel, hike, explore and take lots of pix.


If you (or anyone else here, for that matter) are ever in central California and need a place to crash, look me up. Lots of good rides close by. Have fun!


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Congratulations on your retirement. You have inspired me on many levels. Your dedication and love of riding/photography/food and nature is obvious.

It is only fitting that I pulled the trigger on a custom bike frame (no it is not a Waterford) on your retirement week.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

congrats, sir. you are an inspiration.


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

It is REALLY nice to see that people actually get to retire still, what with all the doom and gloom with the financial industry these days.

Congratulations.

Plum


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Hats off. Well done sir. Hope to see you up here in Maine sometime now that pesky work won't fill your days. You have a standing invite to come enjoy Acadia with me anytime.

singlecross


----------



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

MB1 - you are my hero. Have a great retirement. Ride more and post more pics now please.


----------



## dingster1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Congratulations! and a 2nd be safe this week!! Looking forward to more gator/strange cat/whatever else shots from Fla!


----------



## SimianSpeedster (Mar 13, 2008)

*Awesome*

enjoy retirement, Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

OH great! One more thing to be jealous of when it comes to MB1. Photography...Riding...Bikes...Travel....a wife that bikes as much as you and now you are retiring! 

Congrats! Let me know when you find yourself in Colorado.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

morryjg said:


> OH great! One more thing to be jealous of when it comes to MB1. Photography...Riding...Bikes...Travel....a wife that bikes as much as you and now you are retiring! ....


Ya, well I will probably drop dead of a stroke (or get run over by the presidents motorcade) on my way home from work on Friday....


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

Just don't anger the irony gods and you should be fine. That is the way I always think. I can drive myself nuts at times. Congratulations on being done with work. The word retirement sounds like it applies to the old. I just like the idea of no more work. Enjoy.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Howzitbroke said:


> .... The word retirement sounds like it applies to the old. .....


Miss M and I came to the conclusion a while back that we ARE old.  

No way around it so we might as well get used to the idea and enjoy our "Declining Years. " :thumbsup:


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

MB1 said:


> ... and enjoy our "Declining Years. " :thumbsup:


Just make sure you share pics so the rest of us working slobs can live vicariously!


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Congratulations!
I have enjoyed your posts for a long time, and hope to continue to do so. Will you guys still spend time in DC?
c


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

That is a fantastic achievement! Congratulations.
The ride offer still stands to you (and other RBRs) if you can get over to the Swiss neck of the woods.
I look forwards to seeing your retirement photos


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Why would you ever drive? :idea:
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Although I do find it somewhat amusing that my last day ends up being "Bike To Work Day."


 Your inspiring rides and reports have had a bigger positive impact on me than you can imagine. Enjoy a long healthy retirement from work, but keep up your job as a guru.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

carter1 said:


> Congratulations!
> I have enjoyed your posts for a long time, and hope to continue to do so. Will you guys still spend time in DC?
> c


No hurry to sell the place in DC. 

Sooner or later we might but for right now it will be our escape from the heat and humidity of Florida..... :idea:


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Congratulations!*

Best wishes for a long and happy retirement with many, many miles of 2-wheeling. Thanks for all the splendid photos, and keep 'em coming.

I think it was very sweet of them to make your last day Bike-to-Work Day.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

MB, 

You have been an inspiration to many of us. Now we will have to get tips on how to retire in style.

Tarwheel


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Well done Sir. I look forward to your future adventures.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

What? You're just quitting? Give it a chance 

So, how many bikes did you go through in your career?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Enjoy your retirement. Yes...I'm beginning to think about retirement, too.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

California L33 said:


> What? You're just quitting? Give it a chance
> 
> So, how many bikes did you go through in your career?


When I was in the bike industry I generally went through 2-3 bikes a year. That would be from 1974 to 1998 so right there is 50ish bikes. Figure 10 bikes before that and 10 after and we are up to 70+.

I liked them all.

Now days I like the bikes I have so just fine they are all geting old like me.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*see*

Everyone BUT MB1, please check this thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=172639


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

MB1, what are the chances that some of us DC lowngers can gather and buy you and Miss M a beer at a local watering hole?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats on your retirement. I'll be right after you. My last day is June 12th, 2009.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*stats?*



MB1 said:


> When I was in the bike industry I generally went through 2-3 bikes a year. That would be from 1974 to 1998 so right there is 50ish bikes. Figure 10 bikes before that and 10 after and we are up to 70+.
> 
> I liked them all.
> 
> Now days I like the bikes I have so just fine they are all geting old like me.


It would be interesting if you could estimate some stats, like total commute miles ridden, total days commuting, number of tires, shorts, jersey, shoes, etc...


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Being your last day is "bike to work day" and you have been commuting for so long.

I think, you and the miss should DRIVE.


how ironic.
Don't you need a car to clean out your office?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

pigpen said:


> ....Don't you need a car to clean out your office?


I brought the BOB in today.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Slim Chance said:


> MB1, what are the chances that some of us DC lowngers can gather and buy you and Miss M a beer at a local watering hole?


I'm thinking we should put on a ride in October.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

The Pure Joy of Riding. Thanks for the inspiration. Congratulations!

Best wishes on all of the many adventures ahead.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*post a pic?*



MB1 said:


> I brought the BOB in today.


I'd like to see a pic of that thing loaded 4 feet high with all your stuff ;-)


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats on the retirement!

How do you get such awesome colors out of your photos?


----------



## robinsob75 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the insights, stories, and photographs. Enjoy the sunshine and Spanish Moss, the Florida cyclist's weathervane.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Hey MB1.....*

CONGRATS and GOOD LUCK.......to do what ever you want.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Last day! Woohoo! In your honor I rode to work today. Like always. 

Now get back to work!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Congrats on your retirement. I'll be right after you. My last day is June 12th, 2009.


What, another one !?! You guys take it easy on the government checks, OK? I wanna get some of that too, but I can`t do it for a LOT more weeks.


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

MB1 said:


> I'm thinking we should put on a ride in October.


I am so down for it!

-Rob


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Where are you at in Central CA ? I'm in Mountain View if you happen to travel around here, plenty of place to sleep, and the sofa is so comfy that I fall asleep on it all the time.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*cool*



Pierre said:


> Where are you at in Central CA ? I'm in Mountain View if you happen to travel around here, plenty of place to sleep, and the sofa is so comfy that I fall asleep on it all the time.


Fresno. Heck, might do a one way on the bike on a Saturday and return on Sunday some time. Been looking for opportunities like that. Thanks.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

Congrats on the retirement. enjoy riding knowing there is no set time you need to arrive.


----------

